# Ugh! I have a sore tastebud on the tip of my tongue



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't you hate when you get one of those? And on the tip! Good thing they don't stick around long. I have no idea what causes them. I rarely get them, but they sure suck lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 19, 2010)

I tend to bite my tongue, when I sleep. Maybe you did that and a sore resulted.

I've heard that citrus fruits and pineapple can cause canker sores - is that what your have?


----------



## perlanga (Sep 19, 2010)

Ugh! I hate those. I used to get them all the time, I had one that wouldn't go away a long time ago, so I went to the doc and he just cut it out. I didn't hurt one bit.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 19, 2010)

I really HATE those... I try to pull them out every time.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tend to bite my tongue, when I sleep. Maybe you did that and a sore resulted.
I've heard that citrus fruits and pineapple can cause canker sores - is that what your have?

No, not a canker sore.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

One time i had Miso soup and because im a beast i didnt wait for it to cool and i got the worst tongue burn ever. It was not fun.


----------



## Karren (Sep 19, 2010)

Emily the beast!! Lol

Those are the worst mouth problem next to tooth aches..


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 19, 2010)

I tend to get them if I burn my tongue.


----------



## Annelle (Sep 19, 2010)

There are a few foods that will cause them on me (if I eat too much kiwi for example, I'll have a few within a few hours.)


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2010)

Reading these posts makes the tip of my tongue sore!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 20, 2010)

lol!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 20, 2010)

If I burn my tongue Ill get em and if it happens I just bite em off. Yea it hurts at first but u get used to it.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 21, 2010)

It finally went away!


----------

